# Electronics components



## lid

Hey all,

I'm looking for an electronics components store in Abu Dhabi (resistors, capacitors, and the like). Now that Radio Shack is gone, anyone know where I can find this stuff?


----------



## lid

Found one: Al Dhafra Electronics Co. Tiny little shop packed to the brim with most everything an electronics hobbyist desires.

Located on Electra, between Airport & Muroor, next to the pedestrian underpass. 
Tel: 02-6317957
Mob: 050-6726240


----------

